# Do you prefer Male / Female friends over the other?



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

For those with friends, do you prefer your male / female friends over the other gender?

While I have both male & female friends, sometimes I prefer females 
over males. Sometimes I feel like acting spoilt with my female friends & I wanna get pampered too. I bet we all have moments when we just feel like acting like a bratty little kid.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am female and the only friends I have ever had were male. Girls/women were too catty and I had more in common with the guys anyway.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've met a few females whom I've thought I would like to be friends with, but the friends I do have are male, and I didn't have good experiences with the female "friends" I had when I was younger.

ETA: I am female.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Female.

I've never gotten along well with men. They scare and intimidate the hell out of me. From my Dad, to my brother, to classmates, to random passersby - they frighten me and send my anxiety into overdrive. Not that I'm by any means normal or comfortable when it comes to women... I just find them much easier to talk with and be myself with.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't think I have a preference, but I've had more friendships (and closer ones) with women than with men (though I've never had many friends period).


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No preference. I have a good balance of male and female friends.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends, if it's an alpha type male who prefers to talk abut woman and partying all the time then I would rather a female friend, however if they do not only talk about that crap then it would be a male friend.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I rather have a female friend since I've never had one. Male friends are okay for the most part but I don't have any particular desire for them. I just don't see the point.... all I've ever done with male friends is hang out and waste time. Nothing particularly significant. I imagine having a female friend to be similar to being friends with some kind of magical pixie who takes you to other realms and intoxicates you with ethereal delights.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Female I guess. The majority of friends I ever had were female. It was like a 2:5 ratio of guys to girls. I also don't really like the way most guys act, being all abrasive and rude and all that. I mean girls do it too, just not in that way.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only ever really had female friends, so.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It completely depends on the person, but I've had far more male friends. Even though I look feminine, I'm pretty blunt and my personality generally make me click better with guys. I had a best friend for many years who was a girl, though(but we were very similar).


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

frank81 said:


> For those with friends, do you prefer your male / female friends over the other gender?
> 
> While I have both male & female friends, sometimes I prefer females
> over males. Sometimes I feel like acting spoilt with my female friends & I wanna get pampered too. I bet we all have moments when we just feel like acting like a bratty little kid.


I never had many female "friends" but I like hanging with the fellows more, I don't have to worry about "feelings" and being "insensitive".


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

The opposite gender. I can't really remember having that many female friends that I could relate to.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Usually male - My best friend is male


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I'm female and in general I've felt closer and more comfortable with female friends. I've hardly had any male friends. With the couple that I had at uni there was some tension there which always annoyed and disappointed me. And also something lacking... like emotional complexity maybe... Not sure. Females can be b.tchier but when you're good friends with one it seems to be a richer friendship.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Mostly females cause it's easier to get comfortable with same gender, but i find all gender are equally interesting to befriend with.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't really have female friends. I would prefer male. Because seem like they don't ever invite you to anything.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

As long as we're comfortable around eachother and enjoy being together, gender doesn't matter. I've equally enjoyed both.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer females as friends. I'm not that comfortable with a lot of guys, and it always ends up badly.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I generally feel more comfortable when I'm with guys rather than girls. I do have female friends, but I see girls as more judgmental.... For me, it takes more time to get past those feelings with girls than it takes with guy friends.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Most of my friends (online)..are male contacts for the most part.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

im more comfortable with girls than guys


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Males, 100%. I haven't had a genuine female friend since elementary school.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm, no preference. Although, my close friends have always been female.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Never had a female friend, so I don't know so I don't know which to prefer. I'd very much like a female friend for a change.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't care one whit about the gender of potential friends, but I seem to especially get on the nerves of fellow males.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I honestly don't care. If I get along well with a person, I get along with them, regardless of gender. The amount of female friends I have (which isn't much) is roughly equal to the amount of male friends too.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

No preference, sure I have more guy friends than female. Yet I have like what three female friends in real life. I find that if I'm not attracted to them, or they're already in a relationship, and I already got to know them, then I'm not as nervous around girls.


----------



## jessgirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> I am female and the only friends I have ever had were male. Girls/women were too catty and I had more in common with the guys anyway.


I'm the same way. I do like having female friends, but I am a lot more at ease around guys for some reason. I feel like I can be myself around them more.


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't have a conscious preference, but I tend to make more opposite-sex friends. My sense of humor tends to unsettle the same sometimes.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> I never had many female "friends" but I like hanging with the fellows more, I don't have to worry about "feelings" and being "insensitive".


I forgot that all males have no feelings. /sarcasm

I'm usually more comfortable around females, they're easier to get along with and joke around and flirt with. I've met a couple cool guys recently but sometimes I feel that there's not enough I have in common with them. Not to mention if they're attractive I get really self conscious.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I prefer cats. Don't care if they're male or female.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I really only have male friends, but I would like to have more female friends for obvious reasons.

But honestly, I have had genuine good friends who have been female and male. So to me, I don't know, I don't really think it matters a whole lot to me.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would prefer my friends to be male, they share the same interests as me in general.. I have yet to find a cool girl interested in racist/internet humor, wrestling, soccer, rap music, cycling etc. 

I could see myself having a few girl acquaintences though.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Talgonite said:


> I forgot that all males have no feelings. /sarcasm
> 
> I'm usually more comfortable around females, they're easier to get along with and joke around and flirt with. I've met a couple cool guys recently but sometimes I feel that there's not enough I have in common with them. Not to mention if they're attractive I get really self conscious.


I can crack jokes about dudes looks without them getting all "pissy", if a dude has "feelings" and is "sensitive" I might as well be friends with a female./sarcasm


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> I can crack jokes about dudes looks without them getting all "pissy", if a dude has "feelings" and is "sensitive" I might as well be friends with a female./sarcasm


Fail. There was no use of sarcasm in your blatantly serious sentence.

You get an F in sarcasm for the day!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I prefer to be friends with males but for whatever reason I can't make any male friends. I tried so hard in person the past a couple years and failed every time. I enjoy being friends with females more, they're a lot easier to talk to but it usually ends up being more than just friends which just complicates things.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Talgonite said:


> Fail. There was no use of sarcasm in your blatantly serious sentence.
> 
> You get an F in sarcasm for the day!


So then I fail.


----------

